# Code P0744: Torque Converter ????



## RR3 (Oct 22, 2005)

My 2001 SE Pathfinder, with 105,000 miles on it, just failed the State's Emission Control Test because of the following reading: P0744: Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Intermittent.
I recently had the dealer replace a rear O2-Bank 1 sensor, the Air Flow sensor, the Intake Timing Sensor, reprogram the computer and clean the Fuel injectors.
I researched this site with the search engine with no results. Can someone explain what does this code refer to? What does it have to do with the Emission control System? What can be done to fix it? How much should I expect to spend on repairs?
Thanks in advance for the responses!


----------

